# Update: New Orleans Pelicans logo/colors unveiled



## Dissonance

LOL what?




> ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Y! Sports story: New Orleans Hornets expected to change nickname to local favorite Pelicans, source tells Y! Sport


Marc J. Spears


> The New Orleans Hornets are expected to change their nickname to the Pelicans as early as the 2013-14 season, numerous sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Hornets planned to change their nickname since Tom Benson, owner of the New Orleans Saints, purchased the team on April 14. Benson also owns the rights to the nickname Pelicans.
> 
> 
> The Hornets also considered the nicknames Krewe (groups of costumed paraders in the annual Mardi Gras carnival in New Orleans) and Brass.
> 
> Louisiana is the Pelican State. The brown pelican is the state bird and appears on the state flag and seal, and official state painting. Moreover, the Pelicans played minor league baseball in New Orleans in all but nine seasons from 1887-1959 and in 1977.
> 
> Gayle Benson, Benson's wife, told Fox Sports New Orleans recently her preference for new team colors was navy blue, red and gold.
> 
> The Hornets came to New Orleans in 2002 from Charlotte. New Orleans has also had an NBA team called the Jazz, which moved to Salt Lake City in 1979.
> 
> Some fans of the Charlotte Bobcats are hoping to get their old Hornets nickname back. The Hornets began playing in Charlotte in 1988. Bobcats owner Michael Jordan told The Charlotte Observer he would consider changing it back to Hornets if the name was available.



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--nola-hornets-to-change-nickname-to-pelicans-231227843.html


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*














































No one really cares. If they do, they won't in a few years. Just like the Thunder. At first people were like "what?". Now, nobody cares.


----------



## Basel

Bobcats can go back to being the Hornets now.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

*Ka KA! Ka KAAAA! Dunk the ball bro!*


----------



## roux

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*


----------



## FSH

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Makes sense. New Orleans Hornets didnt


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*


----------



## Luke

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

This is retarded. And no just because names like the Thunder and the Magic have been around for a few years now (obviously much longer in the Magic's case) doesn't mean that they're not still retarded names.

Shoulda tried to steal back the Jazz from Utah.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Thunder is retarded, but Lakers is smart?

Maybe if they called themselves the Riverers, or Oceaners they'd be cool eh?


----------



## Diable

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

It's a name with local appeal. That probably matters more than what outsiders think.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



Diable said:


> It's a name with local appeal. That probably matters more than what outsiders think.


I never saw the thrill behind saying one team name was cool, and then hating on another.

If its ridiculous that's one thing, but otherwise who cares.


----------



## kbdullah

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



Luke said:


> Shoulda tried to steal back the Jazz from Utah.


They did try, and they were rebuffed.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Pelicans can't have that much local appeal. I really liked the Krewe personally. Pelicans is better than the Hornets, because it does represent the state, but not by much.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Pelicans? More like _Smel_icans, am I right?


----------



## Luke

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



R-Star said:


> Thunder is retarded, but Lakers is smart?
> 
> Maybe if they called themselves the Riverers, or Oceaners they'd be cool eh?


Lakers would be retarded too if it wasn't an iconic name in sports. I used to think the Heat was a ridiculous name but that's chilled out since they've been relevent and talked about. The Thunder will probably sound a lot less stupid twenty years from now if Durant/Westbrook bring some hardware in.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



Luke said:


> Lakers would be retarded too if it wasn't an iconic name in sports. I used to think the Heat was a ridiculous name but that's chilled out since they've been relevent and talked about. The Thunder will probably sound a lot less stupid twenty years from now if Durant/Westbrook bring some hardware in.


That's kind of the point though isn't it? Most team names are ridiculous if you think about it.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



R-Star said:


> That's kind of the point though isn't it? Most team names are ridiculous if you think about it.


I agree. Especially in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Yea, NBA is probably the worst. Especially because of relocation.

Vancouver Grizzlies? Sure, I guess. They have them there. Memphis Grizzlies? Nope. That's just stupid.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

That deadspin article is hilarious.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

I saw some user-made logo possibilities that are pretty nice.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

The name is starting to grow on me. I have been a major supporter of the Hornets changing name and colors since they came to New Orleans, and I really think this will help properly market the team. The logo that girllovesthegame has in her avy is actually pretty cool. I hope they don't make it like a cartoon!


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



RollWithEm said:


>


This one is my favorite.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Formal announcement and logo reveal tomorrow.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Colors are blue, gold, and red? Did you get the leaked logo already?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

I came across this. Supposedly leaked.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Not bad


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Agreed.

I bet the team text/script will add to it.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Where did you find that? I'm a little on the fence. That logo doesn't evoke any emotion in me one way or another.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

I agree its not bad. I'd wear it if I were a fan.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Looks a little like a secondary logo that they'd throw on the leg of the shorts and at half-court. I assume there's going to be a different one that incorporates the pelican and a team script, as opposed to just adding the script above or below that logo. I like it, though, that could definitely work.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*










http://ht-mobile.cdn.turner.com/nba...4/LogoLaunch012413mp4-2363474_nba_android.mp4


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Im going to the game tomorrow night against the Rockets. Im going to get some half priced Hornets merch for when the retro makes a come back again.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Well, the logo isn't bad. I wonder how they'll pull off the jerseys


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

Yeah... but... why is it pink? Is that the breast cancer awareness version of the logo?


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

It's red.....


----------



## Floods

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*

meh


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



RollWithEm said:


> Yeah... but... why is it pink? Is that the breast cancer awareness version of the logo?


The pic of it here in background looks more reddish. But there's another pic with a blue instead. I like it either way and name has grown on me haha.


----------



## Marcus13

I like the logo a lot more than the name itself


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Report: New Orleans franchise to change nickname to Pelicans*



Dissonance said:


>


That is actually really fun. I might have to get me a hat.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

For all the out of staters I understand how the Pelican might not seem important, but it really is a great symbol of Louisiana and the name has grown a lot on me since its announcement. The logo is really cool and I am proud to be a Pelican fan. Tonight I will be celebrating what may be my last game in the arena as a Hornets fan. Anyone else going to the game tonight?


----------



## RollWithEm

Geaux Tigers said:


> For all the out of staters I understand how the Pelican might not seem important, but it really is a great symbol of Louisiana and the name has grown a lot on me since its announcement. The logo is really cool and I am proud to be a Pelican fan. Tonight I will be celebrating what may be my last game in the arena as a Hornets fan. Anyone else going to the game tonight?


Absolutely. I will be there.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

RollWithEm said:


> Absolutely. I will be there.


Shit I wish I saw this sooner. Next time we should meet up and say hello.


----------

